# Fall care for Clematis vines



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have 2 growing, I've never done anything to them


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

They should be fine. Be sure to plant the roots very deep. They like a lot of cover over them to keep the roots cool.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you!

I planted them about 4" deep. Maybe I should go a couple inches deeper.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I planted them about 4" deep. Maybe I should go a couple inches deeper.


yep.. more like this:

*HOW TO PLANT YOUR VINE*

*1. Dig a hole about 18 inches deep and wide*; set aside the soil you have removed. Place two shovels of well-rotted manure or compost at the bottom of the hole.
*2. In a wheelbarrow, mix several shovels full of well-rotted manure or compost into the soil* you removed from the hole. Add part of this mixture, covering the manure at the bottom of the planting hole, and tamp down lightly.
*3. Before planting, immerse the clematis container in a pail of water* for up to 10 minutes to ensure that the roots are well moistened.
*4. Plant your vine so that the root ball is two inches below soil level*. Carefully fill the planting hole with the remaining soil mixture and firm into place with your hands. Don't worry if the soil is a little high, it will settle.
*5. Tie stems to a support to direct new growth* toward trellising that will support the mature vine.
*6. Water deeply after planting* and, to keep roots cool and preserve moisture, mulch with two to three inches of material such as pine bark mixed with a little well rotted manure. 



And they should be transplanted in the early spring not now. Since this is too late for you I would suggest mulching over the roots (but not the stem) And cut back to about 12". Tie all vines securely so they are protected from the winter winds.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful information Bob. I was hoping they'd have to be cut back. They're tangled around and through two small wire trellises right now, but I'd like to move them so they can grow up both sides of an arbor in the yard.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

A few more tips for clematis lovers:

1. First two years, prune to within 1 ft. above ground (to avoid plants 
becoming leggy).
2. Following that, prune to approx. 2 ft. above ground.
3. Plant at least 2 ft. away from stone, brick or concrete walls that can 
reflect heat, warming soil & drying it out.
4. If using a wire trellis, coat with plastic to avoid burning plant.
5. Annuals or shallow-rooted perennials can be planted around the
bottom (above mulch) to provide shade for roots. Great mates for 
most flowers.
6. Grows well with roses.
7. When planting for the first time, prune just above the lowest buds.
8. If you get clematis wilt (initially black fungal spots on leaves, followed 
with wilting), simply prune it back to within 6 in. of the base.
9. Early summer-flowering clematis should be pruned immediately
following flowering; the late summer species (August to autumn)
should be pruned in early spring.
10. Best time for planting: end of April.


----------



## APJ (Nov 10, 2009)

I have 4 growing now there about 5 years old , never done anything to them , never trimmed or tied back , or covered for winter. I just let them go wild . They have always come back.
Ontario Canada winter !


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Thanks for all the helpful information Bob. I was hoping they'd have to be cut back. They're tangled around and through two small wire trellises right now, but I'd like to move them so they can grow up both sides of an arbor in the yard.


They don't HAVE to be cut back...but you can certainly do so in order to move them to where you want.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*clematis*

Don't cut them back now. Most should be cut back in the early spring, but it depends on the type. There are three types (1,2 or 3) If you know which type you have, you can look it up here:

http://faq.gardenweb.com/faq/lists/clematis/2002095824028038.html


----------

